# Lossless Classical download sites?



## Nails53 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello to everyone reading this.
I`m a complete newbie to classical music. Whereas in the past I have always bought my music on Vinyl or CD, I`m increasing downloading my music in lossless format.
Looking for classical specific music download sites. Would prefer download rather than streaming sites.
Must be paid sites. I`m Uk based and have bought some music of Presto Classical but they have a limited lossless choice.
Any help advice appreciated.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

The Classical Shop - https://www.chandos.net/
HDTracks - http://www.hdtracks.com/ and http://www.hdtracks.co.uk/ (both sell internationally)
e classical - http://www.eclassical.com/
e-onkyo UK - https://www.onkyomusic.com/GB/home
Linn - https://www.linnrecords.com/
Native DSD Music - https://www.nativedsd.com/
High Res Audio - https://www.highresaudio.com/en/site/index (will make available only recordings eligible for your region)

... I'm sure there are others. Google is the answer. 

Be prepared to shop around. There is often a difference in the prices, sometimes a big difference.

Also beware of the different resolutions on offer. One site may sell a hi-def recording at 24/96, while another site 24/48 only!

There are also some re-mastering specialists -

High Definition Tape Transfer - https://www.highdeftapetransfers.com/
Pristine Classical - https://www.pristineclassical.com/

Happy hunting!


----------



## Nails53 (Feb 5, 2019)

Many thanks for your kind reply. I shall check them all out.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

7digital.com has a large selection of classical recordings in various formats, including 16 and 24-bit FLAC. The prices are often good, too.

Latest classical releases here: https://www.7digital.com/genre/classical/latest-releases


----------



## Nails53 (Feb 5, 2019)

Cheers. I`ve come to Classical music late in life ( over 60 ) and it`s all a bit baffling. Just invested in a Fiio M6 lossless player hence the question about downloading classical music in lossless format.
Very much appreciate you reply!!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It seems to me that lossless downloads should be at least a little cheaper than CDs but often this is not the case. And when you factor in the availability of used CDs - particularly as you are a newbie and will often be after big sellers - I can't really see the attraction of downloading. But if you really do want downloads, Kiki's list seems good: often it is the record companies that do it best so Chandos is another. It may depend on what sort of classical music you want.


----------



## Nails53 (Feb 5, 2019)

Many thanks for the response. By downloading and saving onto an external HD, I can load my chosen music onto my M6 player without having to inflict my musical taste on my wife. I could of course buy CDs and then rip them to flac or even mp3, but it`s a bit of a hassle just to save a few quid


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I alternate between Hi-Res files from HDTracks and ripping FLAC from CD. I also occasionally rip Hi-Res FLAC from Blu-Ray Audio discs.

I do not think it is necessary to try and get all of your collection in Hi-Res. Unless you do direct A-B comparisons and know what to listen for (and have excellent hearing and good headphones), the difference is not worth re-purchasing music. With that said, I just have purchased a few key pieces in Hi-Res (Beethoven and Brahms cycles) and will check out HDTracks if Amazon does not have a reasonably priced CD (I recently got 2 Vikingur Olafsson albums in 96k/24b this way).

HDTracks is nice to check out when they run a sale - they usually have 15-20% off sales every few months, and you'll get email notices about them.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> It seems to me that lossless downloads should be at least a little cheaper than CDs but often this is not the case. And when you factor in the availability of used CDs - particularly as you are a newbie and will often be after big sellers - I can't really see the attraction of downloading. But if you really do want downloads, Kiki's list seems good: often it is the record companies that do it best so Chandos is another. It may depend on what sort of classical music you want.


Hyperion is also great about their "Studio Master" downloads.


----------



## Nails53 (Feb 5, 2019)

The hearing issue is a very good point considering my age. I can no longer hear a flea break wind that`s for sure. Maybe I should reconsider whether it really matters if it`s lossless or simply MP3 at 320. Food for thought on that one.
Many thanks.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Nails53 said:


> The hearing issue is a very good point considering my age. I can no longer hear a flea break wind that`s for sure. Maybe I should reconsider whether it really matters if it`s lossless or simply MP3 at 320. Food for thought on that one.
> Many thanks.


If you have nice headphones on a good quality PC, you can test yourself here:

https://www.npr.org/sections/therecord/2015/06/02/411473508/how-well-can-you-hear-audio-quality

I think for most people, ripping CDs to FLAC is more than enough. That way you have a lossless copy you can always downcovert to MP3 if you want to save space. Hi-Res formats are only worth it if you can hear the difference (I'm 41 and even I have a tough time if I'm not really focusing).

BUT! Purchasing via MP3 or lossless FLAC is a way to reduce the carbon cost of shipping music CDs, so...


----------



## Nails53 (Feb 5, 2019)

Went to Hyperion. Checked for J S Bach. Tried a couple of tracks of this album https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_SDG114 liked what I heard so purchased it. Very nice indeed.
Now where do I go from here


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Don't forget you can make your own I use dBpoweramp but other stuff makes lossless pretty well.


----------



## Nails53 (Feb 5, 2019)

I`ve used dBpoweramp in the past and found it useful. Thanks for reminding me.


----------

